# Job Complete - Full Video Added welding repair job on dump trailer trying to make it stronger



## BladesIIB (Apr 3, 2021)

I have this job coming in tomorrow. Currently the strength will be limited by the current tubing thickness so assume it will just crack out again. I was thinking of taking like a 2” square of ¼” plate and welding that to the tubing to spread the load?  Sound like a good idea?  Other thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes that is exactly the approach, lots of surface area + thickness
plus diagonal bracing (gussets)if possible, and the customer doesn't mind if it looks different
-M


----------



## Jonas302 (Apr 3, 2021)

Formed angle 6 inches long or so would make it quite strong


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 3, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Yes that is exactly the approach, lots of surface area + thickness
> plus diagonal bracing (gussets)if possible, and the customer doesn't mind if it looks different
> -M


Thanks, sounds like I am on the right track. I am assuming it can look different. Have not seen the whole trailer yet so not sure how pretty it has to be. Hoping we are going for functional over cosmetics. Will know in the morning.


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 3, 2021)

Jonas302 said:


> Formed angle 6 inches long or so would make it quite strong


Thanks, I think I have some 1/8” thick angle iron. 1.5” wide. Could maybe notch a piece of that out to go around the hinge and weld it all up around that?  Appreciate the idea. Thank you.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 4, 2021)

the most surface area is the best chance of survival!
angle iron is quite useful for this kinda repair


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 4, 2021)

Seems like really thin wall tubing for such high stress area.


----------



## G-ManBart (Apr 4, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> Seems like really thin wall tubing for such high stress area.


It's not perfectly clear from the pics, but it looks like that's just one of the brackets for the tailgate doors....shouldn't really be high stress as the doors aren't all that heavy.  

I have a 16' 14K dump trailer and it has similar hinges on the tailgate, but a different setup to secure them...can't imagine what someone would do to cause that damage.  My guess is they had the doors pinned forward and hooked that one on something as they drove forward to finish dumping.


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 4, 2021)

G-ManBart said:


> It's not perfectly clear from the pics, but it looks like that's just one of the brackets for the tailgate doors....shouldn't really be high stress as the doors aren't all that heavy.  I have a 16' 14K dump trailer and it has similar hinges on the tailgate...can't imagine what someone would do to cause that damage.


Overfill the trailer? Start dumping before the gate is open? I did wonder that too.


----------



## G-ManBart (Apr 4, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> Overfill the trailer? Start dumping before the gate is open? I did wonder that too.


I was actually editing my post.  My guess is the doors were pinned open and that one got hooked on something as they pulled forward to finish dumping.  That's the only thing that would make sense assuming the configuration is what I've seen in the past with similar pins/springs.


----------



## aliva (Apr 4, 2021)

Welding the plate to the tube frame, then weld the tube to the plate is the way to go. As you said it will spread the load. If you look at any excavator you'll see a plate welded to the boom then the hydraulic cylinder mount is welded to that plate. Excavator booms are hollow and unbelievably thin.


----------



## Superburban (Apr 4, 2021)

If the two hinge pins are not inline with each other, they will slowly eat themsleves up like that.  Had a stone delivery last summer, They had a trailer like that, relatively new, but you could feel the tension in the hinges as you opened it. The driver did not care, he said he only keeps the trailers two years, then sells or trades them in, for a new one. I keep looking for him, when I am out and about, but have not spied him yet.


----------



## brino (Apr 4, 2021)

I am not 100% clear on the mechanism, and so do NOT fully understand if this idea would fit/work.

I would add a min 3/16" thick gusset plate here:



-brino


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks all for the ideas. I went with 1/8” angle iron and cut it on angles so that the stress was not straight across on the existing tubing. Turned out well I think. Here are a couple pics of the finished job. I will post the full video of the repair later this week.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 4, 2021)

i would have done something very similar!
good job!!!


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 4, 2021)

I wonder if someone dumped the trailer without fastening the doors up against the sides.  Start dumping and the door swings down, catches on the ground and before you know it you have a bent door, or worse.  
I almost had that happen on my trailer, but due to my cat-like senses and reflexes, I stopped before I had to explain it to the wife.


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 4, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i would have done something very similar!
> good job!!!


Thanks, customer was thrilled. That is the most important.


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 4, 2021)

7milesup said:


> I wonder if someone dumped the trailer without fastening the doors up against the sides.  Start dumping and the door swings down, catches on the ground and before you know it you have a bent door, or worse.
> I almost had that happen on my trailer, but due to my cat-like senses and reflexes, I stopped before I had to explain it to the wife.


Gotta love Spidey senses and Cat Like reflexes. Great save!


----------



## westerner (Apr 4, 2021)

7milesup said:


> due to my cat-like senses and reflexes, I stopped before I had to explain it to the wife.


That is one of the best I have heard in quite some time.
Obviously you have experience in this regard


----------



## G-ManBart (Apr 5, 2021)

7milesup said:


> I wonder if someone dumped the trailer without fastening the doors up against the sides.  Start dumping and the door swings down, catches on the ground and before you know it you have a bent door, or worse.
> I almost had that happen on my trailer, but due to my cat-like senses and reflexes, I stopped before I had to explain it to the wife.



Based upon where the metal failed I think the pin had to be engaged locking the door open to cause that damage.  It looks like it pulled straight back towards the back of the trailer rather than upwards like you'd see if the trailer was raised with the doors loose.  My trailer uses hooks to secure the doors that will fail before damaging the door or frame if that happens.  They can be dislodged easier than the pins, so it's a tradeoff.


----------



## G-ManBart (Apr 5, 2021)

BladesIIB said:


> Thanks all for the ideas. I went with 1/8” angle iron and cut it on angles so that the stress was not straight across on the existing tubing. Turned out well I think. Here are a couple pics of the finished job. I will post the full video of the repair later this week.



That should be way stronger than it should need to be....which is rarely a bad thing!


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 7, 2021)

Here is the full video on this welding repair.  Making the Angle Iron brace etc.  Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## General Zod (Apr 7, 2021)

How well do you accept constructive criticism?


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 7, 2021)

General Zod said:


> How well do you accept constructive criticism?


I like to think pretty well. It is the only way I learn and get better. If you think it will be that constructive maybe shoot me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## General Zod (Apr 7, 2021)

Don't worry I'm not gonna bash you, and I don't think I'm being overly harsh, but the one area (the thick pin receiver to the angle bracket) that needed the best, most reliable weld  to transmit the stress to the added angle bracket has, IMO, the most susceptibility to developing a crack due to cold lap at the toes.  Sharp corners accumulate stress and being natural stress risers can easily initiate and propagate a crack before the rest of the structure that was supposed to spread out the stress has a chance of doing so.  I'd grind that section out and re-weld it with a lot more heat, going uphill, after having practiced on scrap of the same dimensions.  But that is just me.


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 7, 2021)

General Zod said:


> Don't worry I'm not gonna bash you, and I don't think I'm being overly harsh, but the one area (the thick pin receiver to the angle bracket) that needed the best, most reliable weld  to transmit the stress to the added angle bracket has, IMO, the most susceptibility to developing a crack due to cold lap at the toes.  Sharp corners accumulate stress and being natural stress risers can easily initiate and propagate a crack before the rest of the structure that was supposed to spread out the stress has a chance of doing so.  I'd grind that section out and re-weld it with a lot more heat, going uphill, after having practiced on scrap of the same dimensions.  But that is just me.


Fair feedback. Thanks. If he has any issues with it, I will be sure to take care of it for him. I had someone else point out that there are only two bolts holding the door on so after I had it tacked up in the right place, I could have pulled it off and welded it all laying flat. Always more to learn and better ways to do things. Appreciate your input.


----------

